# back to the early pit



## Basil.W.Duke (Feb 9, 2018)

got some sweet pontils...curious about the dr wombaugh cincinnati bottle


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 9, 2018)

That is a really neat umbrella ink. Love how crude it is.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 9, 2018)

Beautiful finds!  I'd love to see some pictures of them cleaned up.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2018)

You're killing it!  Nice digs.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice Stuff Congrats. LEON.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow!  Great stuff.  I second the motion for more closeups!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 11, 2018)

I think the Dr. Wombaugh is a rare one!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 11, 2018)

Whats the bottle on the far right?  Tricopherous?


----------

